# Fly Rods



## PENZZZ (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been building fly rods for many years, but for the last year or so I've added my own lathe work, the wood insert in the reel seat.  The turning part hasn't been difficult, but I've spend a lot of time working with Cyanoacrylate, Spar Urethane and Moisture Cure Urethane finishes.  The wood is turned past target diameter, then successive coats of finish are built up to beyond target diameter.  Wet sanding with 400/800/1000/1500/2000 grit sandpaper is followed with 8000 and 12000 micromesh.  The final steps are two grades of car polish.

The wood on this rod is redwood lace burl.

BTW, my log in name has nothing to do with pen turning.

Jeff


----------



## GaryMadore (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice work Jeff!

Love the trim bands.

What do you use on your wrappings? It looks like hi-build, but I guess it could be a couple of coats of thin....

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## CSue (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow!  Thats beautiful.  How difficult is it to build a fly rod?  Great work.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 2, 2009)

Great looking rod and it will be very special for you or whoever gets to use it to wet a line.

Jerry


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words.  For this particular rod I used high build, but the applications are spread on very thin.  Usually three light coats are applied.  It's hard to say how many hours go into a rod, as there are independent stages like gluing the cork rings and turning the grip.  Then there's the reel seat insert which takes a week of applications and required drying time before sanding and polishing the finish coats.  Adding a feather inlay also adds time.

Overall, the assembly and guide wrapping isn't difficult to learn, but like pen turning and finishing requires an attention to detail.  "Fit and Finish" run through my mind during the process.  

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## MDWine (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a good lookin' stik there.
Who's blank are you using?
I have a couple in the works too, but I'm not making much progress!

Nice work


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff,

Maybe you have already done this, but the Flex-Coat makes a very good finish.  You do need the turner, which keeps many people from using it as a finish, but with the turner you can get a beautiful finish.

Jerry


----------



## Nickfff (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks excellent. I enjoy flyfishing too. Looks like a 4 piece-4wt?

Where are you from?

Nick


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 3, 2009)

The blank for this rod is a Dan Craft FT (fast taper).  Very fast action, and requires that you build down one or two of line weights.  This blank is a 9' four piece, two weight.  It casts and fishes a four weight well.

Jerry, if you mean using Flexcoat as a wood finish, I haven't used any thread epoxies as a finish.  I have worked with something similar, a casting resin.  The product is sold in large quantities, used by some to cast tabletops (a friend embedded coins and some photos).  It is also packaged in smaller quantities and sold as EasyCast in craft stores.  This product hardens more than thread epoxies and does sand/polish well.  I have a feeling that it won't retain its lustre as well as some other finishes I'm working with.

Jeff


----------



## moyehow (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!  Very Nice.  How much do you sell your rods for?  I want to try salt water fly fishing for spot tail.  Just don't when I will get the chance.


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Moyehow,
I don't have an established business, so don't sell rods to other fishermen.  Most are for personal consumption.  Now and then a friend will want a rod so I'll walk him through the process.  This way he has contributed to his own rod.  For some of the more refined stages I'll get more involved so that the rod has a nice, finished appearance.

This may be more of a retirement pursuit, though there are issues around warranty coverage.  Some people handle their equipment carefully, some don't.

Jeff


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful job.  I also build fly rods (as well as a couple of spinning rods).  Lovely work on both the reel seat and the wraps.  My Dan Craft 2wt is my favorite rod for bream here in Georgia.  Light as a feather but with enough backbone to cast on a breezy day.

great work, thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2009)

I have so wanted to make my own fly rod for years now. Congrats to you Jeff and my encouragement to you Michael.
Now that I have a space large enough i may have to give one a go. My father recently retired and has been talking about getting back to fly fishing. If he does I plan to join him. It would be real nice to have a pair of hand made rods.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 6, 2009)

I have seen a few pen blanks that were wrapped. Can you tell a source for learning to do multiple color wraps.
Mark


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 7, 2009)

seawolf,
You could try Rodbuilding.org.  I personally don't do cross wraps or weaves, but individuals on this site do.

Jeff


----------



## GaryMadore (Jun 7, 2009)

PENZZZ said:


> seawolf,
> You could try Rodbuilding.org.  I personally don't do cross wraps or weaves, but individuals on this site do.
> 
> Jeff



WRONG SITE!

rodbuildingforum.com is where ya wanna go.... Only weiners and people we won't let onto our site go to rodbuilding.org!

(you know I'm kidding, right?)

Cheers!

Gary (yes, there is competition between these 2 sites, but it's at the admin level, where people are concerned with sponsor's cashola. we builders don't give a rat's behind....)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2009)

Now look, you all went and done it to me again! I have done nothing for the last three days but read posts and instructions on rodbuildingforum.com.
actually started looking up parts for a fly rod.
Have pretty much made up my mind to make a first road a light spin casting rod for my son.


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck Daniel,

Of course you'll turn your own reel seat insert for your first rod.  Obviously, the wood turning will be no problem since you already turn pens.  A slight difference will be the finishing techinque, where you will be creating a finish that will build/polish to the tolerance of the reel seat hardware you select.

Jeff Shafer


----------



## RHossack (Jun 17, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Now look, you all went and done it to me again! I have done nothing for the last three days but read posts and instructions on rodbuildingforum.com.
> actually started looking up parts for a fly rod.


Daniel ... this is a nice pastime to spend with your dad ...

Didn't know there were so many rod builders lurking about ...

You have a lathe so go ahead and do one of these ...



A piece of mesquite burl ... pull the caps off and you'd have bookend pieces ...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2009)

No question some very exotic wood reel seat would be involved.
I have really gotten caught up in the thread art and applying it to brass tubes.
I am looking for ways to build a wrapping stand for a itty bitty tube as well as sources for patterns. One other problem I see is that when finished they would be so expensive that you could not regain the value of them. I branch thought was if I learn to do it it would make a really nice, rare, item for raffles or birthday bash type events.

thinking of an IAP Logo thread weave!!! I have no idea what sort of time is involved once you really get going with that stuff but I am really itching to give it a shot. I 've actually started scrounging parts for a stand. got a bunch of really small rubber wheels from a broken printer. what I really need is a square one how to do it book.

As far as a rod, I have settled on a light spinning rod from Mud hole as a first attempt. it is low cost ($70 with a reel) so I will not be to stressed about making mistakes. I also want to do some feather inlays as I go. so by the time I have some thread art, get creative with the guide wraps, drop a couple of feathers on it and give the reel seat my top notch treatment. the rod may fit in better at a disco than a river. lol
By the way a light spinning reel is one of the most used rods I have. tons of fun for the little rainbows they stock in the truckee river.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 19, 2009)

I plan on trying this thread wrap on a future build
http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Wrapping%20Tutorials/Multi%20Color%20Tiger%20Wrap%20Tutorial%20ver%202.pdf


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial Justin. I was reading about this wrap earlier but was not getting the entire picture.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I did it. I placed the order for a 5'6" spinning rod blank last night. it is actually a kit and comes with a free reel. This will just be my testing the water project but will let you all know how it progresses. I thought penturning was an expensive hobby. basically what would amount to buying 1 pen kit bushings drill bit and CA glue cost $100. so much for saving money by making your own. sheesh!


----------



## PENZZZ (Jun 20, 2009)

You're in deep trouble now Daniel,
Don't get too wrapped up in tools.  I've been doing this for quite awhile, and other than building a simple dryer recently, this is most of what I use.  Home made wrapping stand, not pictured is thread epoxy.

Jeff


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff, I spent just a little time in the shop today and made the wrapping stand. My wifes micro wave oven recently stopped heating food so I have a source for a low rpm motor. I hope to add that today.
I think I am going to go get some cheap sewing thread today and just practice doing wraps on a piece of dowel. never know I may come up with something worth showing off.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, Just letting anyone that cares know. I got a kit to make a Ultra Light spinning rod just to get my feet wet. It arrived last friday and all I have left to do is three guide wraps and the flex coat. I did test cast it and it outdoes my Ugly Stick by just a bit.
my ugly stick tosses 1/16 to 1/4 oz lures while this rod will go from 1/4 to ??? 1/2 the way it feels.

I am on the prowl for my first fly rod now. I am also thinking of making a rod that will replace my ugly stick. I need just a little more casting distance  from the ugly stick. the alternative it to complete tear down the Ugly and rebuild it to try and wring every inch of distance from it.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 13, 2009)

Just letting anyone know that cares. the First rod has now three fishing trips under its belt for a total of about 20 or so trout. it is a fantastic rod for the river. casts like a dream and sets the hook much better than my Ugly stick. I gave it to my Son for his birthday and have a second one on the way for myself. I also have a blank for a 9'6" 3wt fly rod. Man I thought pen making could get expensive. So far my best has been $100 to make a pole. The fly rod will probably be closer to $250.


----------

